# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  تفاصيل محاولة الاعتداء على منة شلبى

## الحصن نيوز

<div style="margin-left: 15px; text-align: center;"><span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;">رفضت الفنانة زيزى مصطفى والدة الفنانة منه شلبى كافة المحاولات التى قام بها أقارب وجيران “فارس محمد الفاتح” السودانى الجنسية والمشهور بلقب “مجنون منه شلبى” 

أكثر...

----------

